# Disque macintosh HD verrouillé.



## melo73 (7 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai voulu faire un Clean Install de Mountain Lion (http://www.ohmymac.fr/mountain-lion-pas-a-pas-pour-faire-une-installation-propre-clean-install/), j'ai bien réussi a faire ma clé, je l'ai booter, et j'ai supprimé ma partition du macintosh HD.
Petit problème, lorsque j'ai lancé l'installation le disque ne s'affiche pas.
Donc j'ai fait l'installation sur un disque externe et lorsque je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque et que je clique sur le macintosh HD, il n'a pas de partitions impossible de le d'en faire une car tous les boutons son grisé et ça indique: 
Disque macintosh HD verrouillé.
Déverrouillez-le pour modifier ça taille.

Comment faire pour le déverrouiller ? Car je n'ai pas envie de me trimballer mon disque dur non stop.
J'attends avec impatience vos réponse
Merci.


----------



## otgl (8 Août 2012)

À mon avis, quelque chose a "merdé" quand tu as touché aux partitions. Ç'aurait été plus simple et plus prudent d'effacer l'ancienne partition (à l'aide de l'onglet "Effacer") au lieu de la supprimer carrément (à l'aide de l'onglet "Partition"). En tout cas, il est normal qu'au moment du démarrage, ton disque principal ne s'affiche pas dans la liste, car cette liste regroupe uniquement les partitions: or, tu n'en as pas sur ton disque principal pour le moment. Voici ce que je te conseille:


Éteins ton Mac.
Débranche tes disques externes (ça fera une source d'erreurs en moins).
Branche la clé USB de Mountain Lion.
Allume ton Mac et tiens la touche Alt enfoncée.
Dans la liste de partitions, choisis la clé USB (tu n'as pas trop le choix de toute façon).
Ne lance pas l'installation, mais va dans le menu Utilitaires > Terminal.
Dans le Terminal, tape: 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
 et appuie sur la touche Entrée. Le Terminal te donnera la liste des disques sur ton ordi, avec les caractéristiques de chacun d'eux. Les disques se nomment "/dev/disk0", "/dev/disk1", etc.
En te basant sur les caractéristiques, déduis le nom de ton disque principal: disons que c'est "/dev/diskX".
Tape: 
	
	



```
diskutil eraseDisk JHFS+ MaPartition /dev/diskX
```
 et appuie sur la touche Entrée. Cette commande supprime toutes les partitions déjà présentes sur ton disque, et en crée une nouvelle appelée MaPartition.

Une fois terminé, ferme le Terminal, et essaie de lancer l'installation.


----------



## melo73 (8 Août 2012)

Je te remercie de ta réponse, j'ai bien utilisé l'onglet "Effacer" mais j'ai du merder quel que pars.
J&#8217;essaie ça ce soir en espérant que ça marche.


----------



## melo73 (8 Août 2012)

Je viens de le faire à l'instant, et ça à super bien marché.
Je ten remercie.
=)


----------



## Werner (11 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre le même problème : je vais revendre mon Macbook Pro très prochainement et le nouvel acheteur souhaitait prendre possession d'un système "neuf". J'ai donc lancé l'utilitaire de restauration au démarrage, effacé le contenu du disque principal et lancé l'utilitaire de réinstallation de Mountain Lion ... Et bien évidemment le disque dur "Macintosh HD" n'apparaît pas au moment du choix de destination d'installation. J'ai appliqué tes conseils avec le terminal (détermination de la liste + ligne de commande pour partition) mais j'obtiens un message d'erreur :

diskutil eraseDisk JHFS+ MaPartition /dev/disk0
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting Disk
error:-69888 : couldn't unmount disk

Help :/


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

 tente : après avoir "effacé" le disque, sélectionne le disque, va dans l'onglet "partitionner", remplace "actuel" par 1, nomme la partition, choisis le format Mac Os étendu journalisé, et fait "Appliquer".


----------



## Werner (11 Août 2012)

Re-bonsoir,

Merci de m'avoir répondu ! Malheureusement je ne peux pas sélectionner les champs que tu indiques (ils sont tous "grisés") ...


----------



## otgl (12 Août 2012)

@Werner: Tu dis "j'ai appliqué tes conseils avec le terminal". Fais attention cependant, car mes conseils concernaient le Terminal qui se trouve sur la clé USB de Mountain Lion, et non sur la partition "Recovery HD". La partition "Recovery HD" fait partie de ton disque principal, et il est donc normal que tu ne puisse pas effacer ton disque principal à partir d'elle. Il faut redémarrer à partir d'un disque externe, comme une clé USB ou un DVD d'installation. En principe, lors d'un tel redémarrage, le disque principal n'est jamais monté, donc je m'explique mal l'erreur "couldn't unmount disk". Mais bon, si tu es sûr que tu es sur un disque externe, essaie:


```
diskutil unmountDisk force /dev/diskX
```


----------



## VLT3 (13 Février 2013)

Merci mille fois (M. ou Mme) otgl, taille patron
j'ai galéré toute la matinée après avoir fait cette mauvaise manip,
ton code m'a sauvé la vie


----------



## redonenet (29 Août 2013)

bonjour,

en effet, ta solution à résolu mon problème efficacement en 2 seconde, il y a plus eu de problème de disque.

j'avais posté un message de mon problème et en cherchant , je suis tomber sur cette commande et pouf  c'est résolu, vraiment merci beaucoup, j'ai réinstaller mon os 
merci et bonne courage


----------



## 007peyo (28 Janvier 2015)

bjr,

pour ma part j'ai installé mountain lion sur clé usb car mon DD interne est mort; quand je démarre l'ordi avec la touche ALT enfoncée pour choisir le disk de démarrage ma clé usb est en gris et quand je veux la sélectionner il me dit "disk verrouillé", quelqu'un pourrait il m'éclaire svp ?

merci beaucoup.


----------



## DarkMoule (4 Mai 2015)

Merci pour les lignes de commandes !! j'étais dans le meme cas et j'ai reussi a retrouver la partition en question !


----------



## infirmiere1609 (15 Octobre 2017)

otgl a dit:


> À mon avis, quelque chose a "merdé" quand tu as touché aux partitions. Ç'aurait été plus simple et plus prudent d'effacer l'ancienne partition (à l'aide de l'onglet "Effacer") au lieu de la supprimer carrément (à l'aide de l'onglet "Partition"). En tout cas, il est normal qu'au moment du démarrage, ton disque principal ne s'affiche pas dans la liste, car cette liste regroupe uniquement les partitions: or, tu n'en as pas sur ton disque principal pour le moment. Voici ce que je te conseille:
> 
> 
> Éteins ton Mac.
> ...


 

Bonjour quand je suis votre procèdure il me mettre impossible de démonter le disque


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2017)

infirmiere1609 a dit:


> Bonjour quand je suis votre procèdure il me mettre impossible de démonter le disque


Tu cherches à faire quoi exactement ? Effacer un disque dur via une commande Terminal ?


----------



## infirmiere1609 (15 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Tu cherches à faire quoi exactement ? Effacer un disque dur via une commande Terminal ?



Et bien j'ai réinitialiser complémentement mon iMac mais le problème cest que quand je veux réinstaller os X il me met cet article est indisponible donc j'essaye par tout les moyens de retrouver une os car du coup suis bloquer


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2017)

infirmiere1609 a dit:


> Et bien j'ai réinitialiser complémentement mon iMac mais le problème cest que quand je veux réinstaller os X il me met cet article est indisponible donc j'essaye par tout les moyens de retrouver une os car du coup suis bloquer


Salut

Tu démarres en mode "Internet Recovery" (cmd+alt+r lors du boot) ?


----------



## infirmiere1609 (15 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Tu démarres en mode "Internet Recovery" (cmd+alt+r lors du boot) ?



Bonjour, 
J'ai déjà essayer la manip mais rien n'apparait a nouveau suis sur le logo de la pomme qui m'emmene au panneau avec réinstaller os X, restaurer ou utilitaire de disque

Locke, mon IMac date 2010



infirmiere1609 a dit:


> Locke, mon IMac date 2010


 antérieur


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2017)

Peux-tu depuis le terminal (Menu/Utilitaires taper la commande :
*date *
et dire ce qui est renvoyé.
Il vaut mieux être connecté en ethernet à la box pour installer.


----------



## infirmiere1609 (15 Octobre 2017)

date


jeanjd63 a dit:


> Peux-tu depuis le terminal (Menu/Utilitaires taper la commande :
> *date *
> et dire ce qui est renvoyé.
> Il vaut mieux être connecté en ethernet à la box pour installer.


il y a marqué Sun oct 15 01:20:13 PDT 2017


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2017)

Donc pas à l'heure.
Tape :
*date 1015HHMM*
Où HH = heure et MM = minutes


----------



## infirmiere1609 (15 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Donc pas à l'heure.
> Tape :
> *date 1015HHMM*
> Où HH = heure et MM = minutes



J'ai fait, il y a marqué "date: illegal time format
                                    Usage: date (-jnu) (-d dst) (-r seconds) (-t west) (-v(+I-)val(ymwdHMS) ...
                                    (-f fmt date (((mm)dd)HH((cc)yy)(.ss)) (+format)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2017)

Tu as bien mis :
*date 10151035*
par exemple.


----------



## infirmiere1609 (15 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu as bien mis :
> *date 10151035*
> par exemple.


la il y a marqué la date et l'heure d'aujourd'hui


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2017)

Tu es bien en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot). 
Toujours dans le Terminal tu tapes la commande :
*diskutil list*
et tu fais un copier du résultat.
Tu quittes le terminal puis dans le menu à 4 choix, tu cliques sur "Obtenir de l'aide"
Là tu ouvres un navigateur et tu peux te connecter au forum macg pour faire un coller du résultat ci-dessus, de préférence entre balises Code :






Tu peux revenir sur le terminal et ce coup-ci passer la commande :
*diskutil cs list*


----------



## infirmiere1609 (15 Octobre 2017)

que dois je faire ensuite ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2017)

infirmiere1609 a dit:


> que dois je faire ensuite ?


Ben comme dit +haut, tu postes les résultats.


----------



## infirmiere1609 (15 Octobre 2017)

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            749.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.3 GB     disk1
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        1.3 GB     disk1s2
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *5.2 MB     disk2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk13
/dev/disk14
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk14
```
je suis sur macg le forum mais je vois pas ou est ce que je dois coller


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2017)

Ben c'est fait et c'est ok.

Quelle était la version installée de mac os x avant la réinitialisation du disque?
Peux-tu redemander l'installation de Mac os x?
Ton identifiant est-il demandé lors que tu lances la réinstallation?
Tu es bien connecté en ethernet à la box?


----------



## infirmiere1609 (15 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Ben c'est fait et c'est ok.
> 
> Quelle était la version installée de mac os x avant la réinitialisation du disque?
> Peux-tu redemander l'installation de Mac os x?
> ...



Non il me remette "cet article est temporairement indisponible veuillez réessayer ultérieurement
oui il me demande mon identifiant
oui je suis connecté en ethernet à la box 
la version installée de mac os si je me souvient bien était de base le lion puis le léopard

J'ignore si cest important mais quand je l'installe je peux que en macintosh HD car recovery HD es verrouillé


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2017)

Tu es sûre de tes identifiants?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2017)

infirmiere1609 a dit:


> J'ignore si cest important mais quand je l'installe je peux que en macintosh HD car recovery HD es verrouillé


Ben oui c'est normal. Recovery HD est utilisé et sa taille ne permet pas une réinstallation.
Quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac :
Dans le terminal :
*system_profiler SPHardwareDataType*
et tu donnes les résultats.


----------



## infirmiere1609 (15 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu es sûre de tes identifiants?


 
Oui car il me met pas identifiant incorrect et l'app store charge juste que l'article es indisponible dans l'app store du iMac


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2017)

Il t'indique la version qu'il n'arrive pas à télécharger?


----------



## infirmiere1609 (15 Octobre 2017)

```
Hardware Overview:

      Model Name: iMac
      Model Identifier: iMac7,1
      Processor Name: Intel Core 2 Duo
      Processor Speed: 2,8 GHz
      Number of Processors: 1
      Total Number of Cores: 2
      L2 Cache: 4 MB
      Memory: 3 GB
      Bus Speed: 800 MHz
      Boot ROM Version: IM71.007A.B03
      SMC Version (system): 1.21f4
      Serial Number (system): W87521AMZCT
      Hardware UUID: 00000000-0000-1000-8000-001EC205F287
```

oui le os X yosemite


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2017)

infirmiere1609 a dit:


> ```
> Hardware Overview:
> 
> Model Name: iMac
> ...


Ok c'est un 20" mi-2007 qui peut supporter au Max El Capitan, mais avec 3 Go de mémoire , faut même pas y penser.
Vu ton dernier message, Yosemite pourrait faire l'affaire, mais faudrait prévoir un petit ajout de mémoire :
Que te renvoie :
*system_profiler SPMemoryDataType*


----------



## infirmiere1609 (15 Octobre 2017)

```
Memory Slots:

      ECC: Disabled
      Upgradeable Memory: Yes

        BANK 0/DIMM0:

          Size: 1 GB
          Type: DDR2 SDRAM
          Speed: 667 MHz
          Status: OK
          Manufacturer: 0xCE00000000000000
          Part Number: 0x4D342037305432393533455A332D43453620
          Serial Number: 0x761B3EFE

        BANK 1/DIMM1:

          Size: 2 GB
          Type: DDR2 SDRAM
          Speed: 667 MHz
          Status: OK
          Manufacturer: 0x7F7F7F7F7FF70000
          Part Number: 0x00004B363435365536314535363637460000
          Serial Number: -
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2017)

Il faudrait au moins remplacer ta barrette 1 Go par une de 2 : https://www.amazon.fr/Komputerbay-PC2-5300-PC2-5400-dordinateur-portable/dp/B00GZ1U314/ref=sr_1_1
4 Go serait l'idéal, mais vu le prix : https://www.amazon.fr/Komputerbay-PC2-5300-PC2-5400-dordinateur-portable/dp/B00I3JOUQ0/ref=sr_1_1 
ça ne parait pas trop valable.
Avant cela il faudra tenter de réinstaller ton Yosemite.


----------



## infirmiere1609 (15 Octobre 2017)

donc je retente une réinstallation de yosemite ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2017)

Que faire d'autre?
As-tu un autre Mac?


----------



## infirmiere1609 (15 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Que faire d'autre?
> As-tu un autre Mac?


  oui mon compagnon a un mac mais pour le moment il es absent donc je vais surement devoir attendre se soir mais quel sont les démarches avec le mac ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2017)

Tenter de récupérer un installateur Maverick, Yosemite, ou au pire El Capitan depuis AppStore section achats.
Cela implique d'être connecté à AppStore avec un identifiant qui a déjà téléchargé ces version.
Ensuite il faut créer une clé usb d'installation et ça devrait le faire.


----------



## infirmiere1609 (15 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tenter de récupérer un installateur Maverick, Yosemite, ou au pire El Capitan depuis AppStore section achats.
> Cela implique d'être connecté à AppStore avec un identifiant qui a déjà téléchargé ces version.
> Ensuite il faut créer une clé usb d'installation et ça devrait le faire.


 et pour créer une clé d'installation faut aller dans utilitaire c'est sa ?


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2017)

Aie, aie, aie, jeanjd63 ne va pas aimer ça, mais utilise *Install Disk Creator*.


----------



## infirmiere1609 (15 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tenter de récupérer un installateur Maverick, Yosemite, ou au pire El Capitan depuis AppStore section achats.
> Cela implique d'être connecté à AppStore avec un identifiant qui a déjà téléchargé ces version.
> Ensuite il faut créer une clé usb d'installation et ça devrait le faire.




J'ai installer à partir de Windows le logiciel montouain lion avec ma clé usb, est ce que sa pourrait marcher sur le iMac ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2017)

infirmiere1609 a dit:


> et pour créer une clé d'installation faut aller dans utilitaire c'est sa ?


Non tu télécharges la version qui t'intéresse (et qui est dispo dans tes achats) puis il faut formater une clé de 8go mini Schéma GUID indispensable pour pouvoir démarrer dessus (option par défaut de la fonction "effacer" de l'utilitaire de disque).
Ensuite la ligne de commande est différente en fonction de la version téléchargée.
Elle est du style :
*sudo /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Yosemite.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/Nom_cle --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Yosemite.app --nointeraction*

En adaptant le nom de la clé en rouge.




infirmiere1609 a dit:


> J'ai installer à partir de Windows le logiciel montouain lion avec ma clé usb, est ce que sa pourrait marcher sur le iMac ?


Ça m'étonnerait. Il faut plusieurs conditions :
Le format de clé et une installation, pas simplement une copie : http://www.jcbtechno.com/creer-un-disque-usb-bootable-de-mac-os-x-mountain-lion/

Et ensuite si tu y arrives, tu vas galérer pour faire une mise à jour vers un système + récent, car pas disponibles.
Je te conseille fortement de patienter puis de télécharger un système assez récent via la méthode préconisée plus haut.


----------



## infirmiere1609 (15 Octobre 2017)

Mon problème est résolu merci pour votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Octobre 2017)

infirmiere1609 a dit:


> Mon problème est résolu merci pour votre aide


Super.

Ce serait quand même sympa de dire comment.


----------



## infirmiere1609 (16 Octobre 2017)

et bien j'avais le dvd de snow léopard mais le souci cest que je peux pas acceder a lapp store car il me dise de verifier la date de mon ordinateur sois correct et si il accepte les cookie de l'itune store 
donc pas possible de telecharger les mise a jour ect


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Tu es sous Snow Leopard?
Si oui, télécharge et installe ceci :
https://support.apple.com/kb/dl1399?locale=fr_FR
Puis ceci :
https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1860?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=en_US

Puis les mise à jour devraient être disponibles depuis App Store


----------



## infirmiere1609 (16 Octobre 2017)

le premier es deja installer je viens de le faire, je fais le deuxieme et je vous tiens au courrant

jai installer rien ni fait toujours le meme probleme je vais le redemarrer pour voir


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Quand tu as redémarré, tu lances AppStore puis tu vas dans Achats puis tu te connectes au besoin.
Qu'as-tu comme systèmes proposés?


----------



## infirmiere1609 (16 Octobre 2017)

non toujours la meme phrase assurez vous que la date de votre ordinateur est correct et qu'il accepte les cookies de l'itune store


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Quelle est la date sur ton Mac?


----------



## infirmiere1609 (16 Octobre 2017)

non toujours la meme phrase assurez vous que la date de votre ordinateur est correct et qu'il accepte les cookies de l'itune store

comment savoir la date sur mon mac ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Dans le terminal, tu tapes la commande :
*date*
Sinon plus simplement en haut à droite de ton écran tu dois avoir cette date affichée.
Sinon Menu /Préférences systèmes/Date et heure.


----------



## infirmiere1609 (16 Octobre 2017)

non cest bien a lheure et date d'aujourd'hui

je pense que ces plus un soucie de cookies itune store qui faut que jaccepte mais je sais pas comment

jai du nouveau quand jai refait installation des mises a jour avant sa mafficher l'image d'écran sans rien et la jai l'installation des huit element qui se met en place


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Tu peux tenter de lancer iTunes/Store/se connecter.


----------



## infirmiere1609 (16 Octobre 2017)

Ca marche merci beaucoup pour ta patience et ton aide


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Tu as quoi comme systèmes proposés?


----------



## infirmiere1609 (16 Octobre 2017)

c'est a dire ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Dans AppStore/Achats?
Tu as fait la mise à jour du système? Quel système as-tu choisi?


----------



## infirmiere1609 (16 Octobre 2017)

il y avais pas de mise a jour de systeme juste mise a jour d'itune mais pas de os


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Donc tu es toujours sur Snow Leopard?
Maintenant si tu vas dans l'appli AppStore, onglet Achat, tu as quoi qui s'affiche?


----------



## infirmiere1609 (16 Octobre 2017)

j'ai "vous n'avez pas encore acheté d'app "


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Tu es bien connectée avec ton identifiant? Tu as mis le Mac à jour avec cet identifiant?
Sinon tu peux installer El Capitan, mais il faudrait connaitre la configuration de ta machine.
Dans le terminal tu tapes :
*system_profiler SPHardwareDataType*

Et tu donnes les retours.


----------



## infirmiere1609 (16 Octobre 2017)

```
Hardware Overview:

      Model Name: iMac
      Model Identifier: iMac7,1
      Processor Name: Intel Core 2 Duo
      Processor Speed: 2,8 GHz
      Number Of Processors: 1
      Total Number Of Cores: 2
      L2 Cache: 4 MB
      Memory: 3 GB
      Bus Speed: 800 MHz
      Boot ROM Version: IM71.007A.B03
      SMC Version (system): 1.21f4
      Serial Number (system): W87521AMZCT
      Hardware UUID: 00000000-0000-1000-8000-001EC205F287
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Ok et un :
*system_profiler SPMemoryDataType*
Pour vérifier, mais tu dois avoir une barrette 1 Go et une 2 Go.
Ton iMac (20" mi-2007) supporte 6 Go de ram et avec cela tu peux faire tourner El Capitan.
Tu devrais commencer par te procurer ceci : https://www.amazon.fr/Komputerbay-PC2-5300-PC2-5400-dordinateur-portable/dp/B00I3JOUQ0/ref=sr_1_1 pour remplacer la barrette de 1 Go

Ensuite tu trouveras El Capitan ici : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT206886


----------



## infirmiere1609 (16 Octobre 2017)

```
Memory Slots:

      ECC: Disabled

        BANK 0/DIMM0:

          Size: 1 GB
          Type: DDR2 SDRAM
          Speed: 667 MHz
          Status: OK
          Manufacturer: 0xCE00000000000000
          Part Number: 0x4D342037305432393533455A332D43453620
          Serial Number: 0x761B3EFE

        BANK 1/DIMM1:

          Size: 2 GB
          Type: DDR2 SDRAM
          Speed: 667 MHz
          Status: OK
          Manufacturer: 0x7F7F7F7F7FF70000
          Part Number: 0x00004B363435365536314535363637460000
          Serial Number: 0x00000000
```



Avec ceci je peux installer el capitan sans changer de barrette


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Regarde ma réponse ci-dessus.
Avec 3 Go ça va ramer. Avec 6 Go ça devrait passer.


----------



## infirmiere1609 (16 Octobre 2017)

d'accord el capitan es entrain de charger


----------



## Miki92600 (16 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous 

J’ai également un soucis de disque verrouillé !
J’ai voulut faire la mise à jour high Sierra et au moment de la mise à jour j’ai eu un message d’erreur qui m’invitai A retenté la mise à jour .. et de la je suis bloqué impossible de démarré mon iMac normalement 
A chaque redémarrage il me dit un problème est survenu veuillez réessayer..
Du coup j’ai voulut le restore et la mon disque est verrouillé donc toute manœuvre est impossible 
Je suis comp’e Perdu je ne sais plus quoi faire :/ ça serais super si quelqu’un pourrais m’aider 

Merci à tous


----------



## infirmiere1609 (16 Octobre 2017)

peux tu entrer dans ta session ou pas du tout ?


----------



## Miki92600 (16 Octobre 2017)

infirmiere1609 a dit:


> peux tu entrer dans ta session ou pas du tout ?



Non je peux absolument rien faire 
Et ça m’embête car ma femme a deux année de travaux dans l’ordi et il faut absolument que je puisse les récupérer


----------



## infirmiere1609 (16 Octobre 2017)

éteint ton ordi et en le rallumant appuie sur art  de ton clavier


----------



## infirmiere1609 (16 Octobre 2017)

ou pour revenir a ta version fait cmd+alt+r


----------



## infirmiere1609 (16 Octobre 2017)

sinon dans utilitaire fait réparer le disque mais* surtout pas effacer  *car tu perdras tout les données 

tiens moi au courant


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

C'est un peu plus compliqué que ça.
Il faut un DDE et commencer par sauvegarder les données.
Si tu patientes 1h00, je te dirai comment faire.


----------



## infirmiere1609 (16 Octobre 2017)

je laisse le pro t'expliquer ^^  suis juste étudiante en informatique suis en apprentissage ^^


----------



## Miki92600 (16 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> C'est un peu plus compliqué que ça.
> Il faut un DDE et commencer par sauvegarder les données.
> Si tu patientes 1h00, je te dirai comment faire.




Merci pour toutes vos réponse 

Je veux bien patienter car je m’y connais pas bien et je veux vraiment pas perdre tout le travail de ma femme 

Encore merci à vous de m’aider


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Miki92600 a dit:


> Merci pour toutes vos réponse
> 
> Je veux bien patienter car je m’y connais pas bien et je veux vraiment pas perdre tout le travail de ma femme
> 
> Encore merci à vous de m’aider


@ toute.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

@Miki92600 

Tu démarres en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot). 
Tu cliques sur Utilitaires dans le menu du haut puis sur Terminal.
Dans le Terminal tu tapes la commande :
*diskutil list*
et tu fais un copier du résultat.
Tu quittes le terminal puis dans le menu à 4 choix, tu cliques sur "Obtenir de l'aide"
Là tu ouvres un navigateur et tu peux te connecter au forum macg pour faire un coller du résultat ci-dessus, de préférence entre balises Code :






Et tu colle les résultats.

Si tu as un DDE tu le branches avant de passer la commande. Ça fera gagner du temps.


----------



## Miki92600 (16 Octobre 2017)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

-bash-3.2#
```

par contre j'avais pas brancher mon DDE je l ai brancher a la fin de la manip


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Ben faudra recommencer.
En attendant (ou a la suite de la liste DDE branché) donne les retours de :
*ls -l /Volumes/Untitled
df -H *


----------



## Miki92600 (16 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Ben faudra recommencer.
> En attendant (ou a la suite de la liste DDE branché) donne les retours de :
> *ls -l /Volumes/Untitled
> df -H *



je tape 
*ls -l /Volumes/Untitled
df -H dans le terminal ? *


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Miki92600 a dit:


> je tape
> *ls -l /Volumes/Untitled
> df -H dans le terminal ? *


J'avais pas précisé, mais oui toutes ces commandes dans le terminal, l'une après l'autre, DDE branché :
*diskutil list*
puis
*ls -l /Volumes/Untitled*
puis
*df -H
*
Puis tu donnes tous les retours.


----------



## Miki92600 (16 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> J'avais pas précisé, mais oui toutes ces commandes dans le terminal, l'une après l'autre, DDE branché :
> *diskutil list*
> puis
> *ls -l /Volumes/Untitled*
> ...




```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk17
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 SEAGATE EXP             1.0 TB     disk17s1

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Première question : as-tu des données importantes sur ce DDE SEAGATE EXP ?


----------



## Miki92600 (16 Octobre 2017)

```
bash: Is-I/Volumes/Untitled: No such file or directory
-bash-3.2#
```



jeanjd63 a dit:


> Première question : as-tu des données importantes sur ce DDE SEAGATE EXP ?


 
j'ai beaucoup de film


```
bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    2.0G   1.3G   716M    65%   48350 4294918929    0%   /
devfs           201k   201k     0B   100%     678          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk2      5.2M   889k   4.4M    17%      17 4294967262    0%   /private/var/log
/dev/disk3      524k   147k   377k    29%       6 4294967273    0%   /Volumes
/dev/disk4      524k   143k   381k    28%       5 4294967274    0%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk5      524k   160k   365k    31%      10 4294967269    0%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk6      524k   147k   377k    29%       3 4294967276    0%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk7      524k   311k   213k    60%      22 4294967257    0%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk8      6.3M   6.3M     0B   100%      83 4294967196    0%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk9      2.1M   2.1M     0B   100%     176 4294967103    0%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk11     2.1M   143k   2.0M     7%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/root/Library/Containers
/dev/disk12     524k   176k   348k    34%       9 4294967270    0%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk13     524k   168k   356k    33%       6 4294967273    0%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk14     1.0M   180k   868k    18%       4 4294967275    0%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk15     6.3M   176k   6.1M     3%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
/dev/disk16     524k   143k   381k    28%       2 4294967277    0%   /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
/dev/disk0s2    999G   5.7G   994G     1%      18 4294967261    0%   /Volumes/Untitled
/dev/disk0s3    650M   534M   109M    84%      29 4294967250    0%   /Volumes/Image Volume
/dev/disk17s1   1.0T   893G   107G    90%       0          0  100%   /Volumes/SEAGATE EXP
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

La 2ème commande est :
LS -L en minuscules (en respectant les espaces) puis espace puis /Volumes/Untitled
donc 
ls -l /Volumes/Untitled

Mais déjà en voyant ceci :

```
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2    999G   5.7G   994G     1%      18 4294967261    0%   /Volumes/Untitled
```

Je peux t'annoncer qu'il y a eu du dégât sur la partition système.


----------



## Miki92600 (16 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> La 2ème commande est :
> LS -L en minuscules (en respectant les espaces) puis espace puis /Volumes/Untitled
> donc
> ls -l /Volumes/Untitled
> ...





```
-bash-3.2# ls -l /Volumes/Untitled
total 8
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel  304 Oct 16 07:16 .IAProductInfo
drwx------  14 root  wheel  476 Oct 16 07:16 macOS Install Data
-bash-3.2#
```

Du coup c’est Rattrapable ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Miki92600 a dit:


> Du coup c’est Rattrapable ?


Ben non. Il n'y a plus rien à part le répertoire d'installation.
Que s'est-il passé pour en arriver là?
Tu peux en dire un peu +?


----------



## Miki92600 (16 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Ben non. Il n'y a plus rien à part le répertoire d'installation.
> Que s'est-il passé pour en arriver là?
> Tu peux en dire un peu +?



Merde ! Du coup impossible de récupérer les fichiers de ma femme ? :/ 
Bah ce qu’il c’est passé c’est que je suis un vrais boulet !
J’etait dans Le store et j’ai vue la mise à jour high Sierra du coup je l’ai téléchargé pour l’installer et ça a planté pendant l’installation..
Du coup je me suis retrouver bloqué sur une page qui me disait de cliqué pour redémarrer et réessayer d’installer l’os et final ça n’a pas marcher 
Et je n’arrive même plus à démarrer l’ordi c’est bloqué sur l’ecran de la pomme mais ça charge pas


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

En fait c'est l'install qui a merdé.
Tu n'as pas de sauvegardes Time Machine ou autres?


----------



## Miki92600 (16 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> En fait c'est l'install qui a merdé.
> Tu n'as pas de sauvegardes Time Machine ou autres?



J’ai une Time capsule mais qui ne m’a pas servi depuis 1 ans et quand je la branche il me dit qu’il y’a une erreur


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

infirmiere1609 a dit:


> je laisse le pro t'expliquer ^^  suis juste étudiante en informatique suis en apprentissage ^^


Hi hi. Et sous El Capitan ça roule?
Pense à upgrader la mémoire (post #67) Ça devrait faire une différence.


----------



## Miki92600 (16 Octobre 2017)

Après au pire si je peux pas récupérer les fichiers tant pis du moment que je puisse récupérer l’ordi quoi


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Miki92600 a dit:


> J’ai une Time capsule mais qui ne m’a pas servi depuis 1 ans et quand je la branche il me dit qu’il y’a une erreur


D'autre Mac à la maison? Un DDE disponible pour installer Mac os X et tenter de récupérer tes données?
Certains outils permettent cela. Pas tous très faciles d'utilisation, mais ça vaut le coup de tenter.


----------



## Miki92600 (16 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> D'autre Mac à la maison? Un DDE disponible pour installer Mac os X et tenter de récupérer tes données?
> Certains outils permettent cela. Pas tous très faciles d'utilisation, mais ça vaut le coup de tenter.



J’ai le DDE mais pas de deuxième Mac uniquement un portable sous Windows


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Oui mais le DDE contient des données et il faudrait le réinitialiser.
Si tu as le temps, achète un nouveau DDE : 1 ou 2 To et il te servira ensuite pour faire des sauvegardes. Parfois c'est utile.


----------



## Miki92600 (16 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Oui mais le DDE contient des données et il faudrait le réinitialiser.
> Si tu as le temps, achète un nouveau DDE : 1 ou 2 To et il te servira ensuite pour faire des sauvegardes. Parfois c'est utile.



Ok je vais voir si je peut en acheter un ce soir ..
Mais du coup c’est Quoi la procédure après stp comme ça j’aurai pas besoin de t’embêter A nouveau


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Ben Il faut commencer par installer Mac os X sur le DDE.
Qu'as-tu comme mac exactement et quelle version d'os x avant de faire la mise à jour?
Si tu ne connais pas exactement le modèle, toujours en mode recovery et dans le terminal, tu donnes les retours de la commande :
*system_profiler SPHardwareDataType*


----------



## Miki92600 (16 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Ben Il faut commencer par installer Mac os X sur le DDE.
> Qu'as-tu comme mac exactement et quelle version d'os x avant de faire la mise à jour?
> Si tu ne connais pas exactement le modèle, toujours en mode recovery et dans le terminal, tu donnes les retours de la commande :
> *system_profiler SPHardwareDataType*



C’est iMac 27 pouce de 2011 il sous sous la dernière version de Sierra

Avec un disque de démarrage je pourrai réinstaller l’os ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Je pense que si tu démarres en mode Recovery, il va te proposer d'installer Sierra ou High Sierra. Mais attention Ne pas le faire sur la partition "Untitled" mais bien sur le DDE que tu auras branché et qu'il faudra au préalable formater correctement.
Pas de pot, tu n'as pas de l'usb3 ça va trainer un peu.
Tout ceci pour récupérer les données et c'est pas gagné que tu puisses le faire.


----------



## Miki92600 (16 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Je pense que si tu démarres en mode Recovery, il va te proposer d'installer Sierra ou High Sierra. Mais attention Ne pas le faire sur la partition "Untitled" mais bien sur le DDE que tu auras branché et qu'il faudra au préalable formater correctement.
> Pas de pot, tu n'as pas de l'usb3 ça va trainer un peu.
> Tout ceci pour récupérer les données et c'est pas gagné que tu puisses le faire.




Ok merci  
Et sinon sans vouloir récupérer les donnée quel serait la procédure


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Ho tout simple (si ça fonctionne) 
Tu démarres en mode Recovery et tu demandes la réinstallation du système.
Attention, il vaut mieux être connecté en ethernet (filaire).


----------



## Miki92600 (16 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Ho tout simple (si ça fonctionne)
> Tu démarres en mode Recovery et tu demandes la réinstallation du système.
> Attention, il vaut mieux être connecté en ethernet (filaire).



Bah le soucis c’est que j’ai déjà essayer mais après le téléchargement ça reste bloqué sur la pomme et le chargement de l’os n’avance pas


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Dans ce cas, tu démarres en mode Internet Recovery (cmd+alt+maj+r)
Et tu vas réinstaller le système originel du Mac. Ensuite faudra faire les mises à jour.


----------



## Miki92600 (16 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, tu démarres en mode Internet Recovery (cmd+alt+maj+r)
> Et tu vas réinstaller le système originel du Mac. Ensuite faudra faire les mises à jour.



J’ai suivis tes conseils 
Il me propose d’install Mac OS X Lion 
Par contre je peux l’installer que sur le disque « Untitled » c’est le bon ou pas ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Octobre 2017)

Oui, c'est le bon.


----------



## Miki92600 (16 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Oui, c'est le bon.



Merci pour ton aide et pour le temps que tu m’as consacré c’est vraiment gentil de ta part


----------



## Miki92600 (17 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Oui, c'est le bon.



Salut 

Désolé de t’embeter à nouveau 
J’ai fait la procédure comme tu me l’a expliquer sauf qu’elle n’a pas abouti et maintenant le disque dur n’apparait Même plus dans l’utilitaire de disque ..
Je suppose que le disque dur a due claquer du coup je voulais savoir selon toi quel est la meilleure solution .
Soit j’essaie de réparer ( acheter un disque dur ... ) en sachant que mon iMac a déjà plus de 7 ans dans les dents 
Soit le mieux c’est d’en acheter un nouveau, le but étant de garde mon ordi sur la durée bien sûre

Merci d’avance pour ta réponse


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Octobre 2017)

Miki92600 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Désolé de t’embeter à nouveau
> J’ai fait la procédure comme tu me l’a expliquer sauf qu’elle n’a pas abouti et maintenant le disque dur n’apparait Même plus dans l’utilitaire de disque ..
> ...


Salut.

Déjà ton mac est bien un modèle iMac12.2 ?
Si tu as un doute revérifies avec la commande :
*system_profiler SPHardwareDataType*

Ensuite redémarre en mode Recovery et tape la commande :
*diskutil repairdisk disk0*


----------



## Miki92600 (17 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Déjà ton mac est bien un modèle iMac12.2 ?
> Si tu as un doute revérifies avec la commande :
> ...



bash-3.2# system_profiler SPHardwareDataType
2017-10-17 08:58:36.604 system_profiler[443:9503] Error loading /System/Library/SystemProfiler/SPFirewallReporter.spreporter: Error Domain=NSCocoaErrorDomain Code=4 "The bundle “SPFirewallReporter.spreporter” couldn’t be loaded because its executable couldn’t be located." UserInfo=0x7fae33003e00 {NSLocalizedFailureReason=The bundle’s executable couldn’t be located., NSLocalizedRecoverySuggestion=Try reinstalling the bundle., NSBundlePath=/System/Library/SystemProfiler/SPFirewallReporter.spreporter, NSLocalizedDescription=The bundle “SPFirewallReporter.spreporter” couldn’t be loaded because its executable couldn’t be located.}
2017-10-17 08:58:36.624 system_profiler[443:9503] Error loading /System/Library/SystemProfiler/SPPrefPaneReporter.spreporter: Error Domain=NSCocoaErrorDomain Code=4 "The bundle “SPPrefPaneReporter.spreporter” couldn’t be loaded because its executable couldn’t be located." UserInfo=0x7fae31c37070 {NSLocalizedFailureReason=The bundle’s executable couldn’t be located., NSLocalizedRecoverySuggestion=Try reinstalling the bundle., NSBundlePath=/System/Library/SystemProfiler/SPPrefPaneReporter.spreporter, NSLocalizedDescription=The bundle “SPPrefPaneReporter.spreporter” couldn’t be loaded because its executable couldn’t be located.}
Hardware:

    Hardware Overview:

      Model Name: iMac
      Model Identifier: iMac12,2
      Processor Name: Intel Core i5
      Processor Speed: 2.7 GHz
      Number of Processors: 1
      Total Number of Cores: 4
      L2 Cache (per Core): 256 KB
      L3 Cache: 6 MB
      Memory: 20 GB
      Boot ROM Version: IM121.0047.B29
      SMC Version (system): 1.72f2
      Serial Number (system): C02FXEHDDHJP
      Hardware UUID: F104B5B5-E1B7-5607-B6CB-F2951DC747C6

-bash-3.2#


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Octobre 2017)

Ok c'est bien ce modèle.
Pour la suite, essaie de ne pas oublier les balises Code. 

C'est beaucoup plus lisible.


----------



## Miki92600 (17 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Déjà ton mac est bien un modèle iMac12.2 ?
> Si tu as un doute revérifies avec la commande :
> ...



Et la J’ai taper ça *diskutil repairdisk disk0 et il me demande « repairing the partition map might erase disk0s1, proceed? (Y/n)*


----------



## Miki92600 (17 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Ok c'est bien ce modèle.
> Pour la suite, essaie de ne pas oublier les balises Code.
> 
> C'est beaucoup plus lisible.



Ah oui désolé j’avais oublié


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Octobre 2017)

Oui tu réponds Y(es)


----------



## Miki92600 (17 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Oui tu réponds Y(es)



C’est fait


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Octobre 2017)

C'est fini?
Ça dit quoi?


----------



## Miki92600 (17 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> C'est fini?
> Ça dit quoi?



Alors en gros ça m’a dit que ça avait tout checker et que c’etait bon qu’il avait reset le disk 
Sauf que juste après j’ai eu un message d’erreur énorme et l’ordi a redémarré


----------



## Miki92600 (17 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> C'est fini?
> Ça dit quoi?



Et pour accéder au menu je peux le faire que en appuyant sur cmd alt r le reste ne marche pas j’ai un dossier avec un point d’interogation qui s’affiche 
Et maintenant je doit patienter 8mn pour y accéder


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Octobre 2017)

Pas bon signe pour ton disque.

Peux-tu lancer les Hardware test.
Tu auras peut être besoin du DVD n° 2 si tu en as avec ta machine.


----------



## Miki92600 (17 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Pas bon signe pour ton disque.
> 
> Peux-tu lancer les
> Tu auras peut être besoin du DVD n° 2 si tu en as avec ta machine.



On ne m’a fourni aucun disque avec l’ordi pourtant je l’ai acheté en magasin


----------



## Miki92600 (17 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Pas bon signe pour ton disque.
> 
> Peux-tu lancer les
> Tu auras peut être besoin du DVD n° 2 si tu en as avec ta machine.



Il ne veux même plus Entrer dans le menu il est figé sur la pomme


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Octobre 2017)

Pour lancer les test hardware tu appuis sur la touche D ou cmd+D lors du boot.


----------



## Miki92600 (17 Octobre 2017)

Du coup j’ai lancé le test


jeanjd63 a dit:


> Pour lancer les test hardware tu appuis sur la touche D ou cmd+D lors du boot.



C’est fait ✅ j’attend le résultat


----------



## Miki92600 (17 Octobre 2017)

C’est la dessus et ça bouge pas depuis le début


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Octobre 2017)

C'est mauvais signe.


----------



## Miki92600 (17 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> C'est mauvais signe.



En faite c’est bon c’est presque fini


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Octobre 2017)

Ça change toutes les minutes.


----------



## Miki92600 (17 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Ça change toutes les minutes.



C’est toujours pas fini lol 
Tu crois qu’il est bloqué ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Octobre 2017)

Laisse tourner. Tu avais le choix entre plusieurs type de tests Rapides ou Complets ?
Si tu as choisis Complets c'est en effet très long.


----------



## Miki92600 (17 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Laisse tourner. Tu avais le choix entre plusieurs type de tests Rapides ou Complets ?
> Si tu as choisis Complets c'est en effet très long.



Oui j’avais le choix mais je n’est pas choisit le plus long .. j’ai 20go de ram ça aurait du aller vite normalement


----------



## Miki92600 (17 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Laisse tourner. Tu avais le choix entre plusieurs type de tests Rapides ou Complets ?
> Si tu as choisis Complets c'est en effet très long.



Ça fait plus de 2 heure que ça n’a pas bouger et le Mac est brulant doit-je le laisser continuer ou essayer d’annuler ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Octobre 2017)

Stoppe le électriquement.


----------



## Miki92600 (17 Octobre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Stoppe le électriquement.



Du coup il est mort ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Octobre 2017)

Là je ne sais pas quoi dire. Tu pourrais tenter une installation sur disque externe, mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça fonctionne.
C'est jouable, mais il faut te procurer un dde vierge.


----------

